# DSP 1124P vs FBQ1000 are they the same



## husker1970

Hi guys. Quick question for my first post.
I am considering buying the Behringer FBQ1000 over the DSP 1124P.
I have examined the specs for both as fully I could. They are both current products on the Behringer website. Both units seem identical except for the obvious model number difference. Can anyone out there confirm this for me ? I can aquire the fbq1000 for $40 dollars less. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Mpray1983

I would also like to know the answer to this as well. From what I have read I would guess yes but I would like to get this confirmed by someone who knows for sure.


----------



## SAC

Here are the links to each of the manuals for the Behringer FBQ1000 over the DSP 1124P.

Hopefully you can decipher the differences.


----------



## Mpray1983

Since it seems like you already know can you just tell us and save us the time


----------



## yelsgnik

Hello
I also wondered about the differences between the two products. I am just rejoining the world of hifi/home theatre again after some decades in the wilderness and after researching a lot of information on subwoofer design found myself here. I would have to say that I am totally impressed with this forum and my early looks at REW.
The FBQ1000 appears to me to possibly be a newer product than the DSP 1124P and actually weighs less even though it looks similar. I think that as an anti feedback device it might be more responsive than the DSP 1124P. I also read through all the spec sheets/manuals and struggle to find any other significant differences in features between the two products. I have registered on the Behringer website and asked them what the differences are. When I get a response I will post it here.
It is my intention to use one of the above devices as a parametric equalizer only so I am not fussed about the feedback reduction performance of either product. Does anyone know how close you can actually set the filters on a DSP 1124P when you are in manual mode? For example could you set the whole 12 filters (per channel) side by side if you wanted to?


----------



## Mpray1983

yelsgnik said:


> Hello
> I also wondered about the differences between the two products. I am just rejoining the world of hifi/home theatre again after some decades in the wilderness and after researching a lot of information on subwoofer design found myself here. I would have to say that I am totally impressed with this forum and my early looks at REW.
> The FBQ1000 appears to me to possibly be a newer product than the DSP 1124P and actually weighs less even though it looks similar. I think that as an anti feedback device it might be more responsive than the DSP 1124P. I also read through all the spec sheets/manuals and struggle to find any other significant differences in features between the two products. I have registered on the Behringer website and asked them what the differences are. When I get a response I will post it here.
> It is my intention to use one of the above devices as a parametric equalizer only so I am not fussed about the feedback reduction performance of either product. Does anyone know how close you can actually set the filters on a DSP 1124P when you are in manual mode? For example could you set the whole 12 filters (per channel) side by side if you wanted to?


What do you mean by "side by side"


----------



## yelsgnik

Mpray1983 said:


> What do you mean by "side by side"



What I meant was is it possible to have the 12 filters positioned very closely together say over a 200hz range. In such a situation the filters might even overlap. Realistically I appeciate that such a setup would probably never be needed but I am trying to understand exactly how flexible these units are before I go and buy one


----------



## Mpray1983

yelsgnik said:


> What I meant was is it possible to have the 12 filters positioned very closely together say over a 200hz range. In such a situation the filters might even overlap. Realistically I appeciate that such a setup would probably never be needed but I am trying to understand exactly how flexible these units are before I go and buy one


Yes you can actually stack 12 filters all at 20hz if you ever feel so inclined.


----------



## yelsgnik

Mpray1983 said:


> Yes you can actually stack 12 filters all at 20hz if you ever feel so inclined.


Thanks for the info...much appreciated. Pity the manufacturer's data sheets/manuals etc etc don't spell this out. Despite several readings of their documentation I couldn't be 100% sure that it could be done.


----------



## Mpray1983

yelsgnik said:


> Thanks for the info...much appreciated. Pity the manufacturer's data sheets/manuals etc etc don't spell this out. Despite several readings of their documentation I couldn't be 100% sure that it could be done.


Remember these devices are not designed to be used to equalize subwoofers. They are usually used during live shows or in studios. They just work extremely well with eq'ing of subs. You really can't count on the manufacturer manual/data-sheets for Info like that.

Ive heard but am not sure that you should only use them to eq subs because if you use them with your mains it will introduce distortion with subs it is not noticeable. So basically don't go above 120hz. I'm not sure where I read that tho or if it is even correct so don't take my word on it unless someone else confirms or you find another source.


----------



## husker1970

Hi Yelsgnik. I posted the original question. I have read both manuals and I cant find any difference. The weight is also the same. One of the manuals just rounds down weight. Im looking forward to your Behringer reply. Strange that they would have two identical and current products with totally different model numbers ?


----------



## yelsgnik

The definitive answer has come from Behringer!


Quote:
"Thank you for the enquiry.

The FBQ1000 and DSP1124P are basically the same, the FBQ1000 being the newer version to supersede the DSP1124P.

In parametric mode you can setup filters manually and fine tune the standard ISO frequency within a tuning range of 1/3 octave (in 1/60-octave steps), so you can have frequencies fairly close.

Hope that helps.

Kind regards,
Eddie
Your MUSIC Group Support Team"


So it probably now simply boils down to which one you can get the cheapest.


----------



## tray1187

At the risk of sounding dumb, how do we connect the signal from the sub output to the 1124 to the sub? Do we use a RCA to mono plug adapter?


----------



## JohnM

tray1187 said:


> how do we connect the signal from the sub output to the 1124 to the sub? Do we use a RCA to mono plug adapter?
> View attachment 33145


Yes


----------



## tray1187

JohnM said:


> Yes


Thanks John, BTW awesome program (REW):T


----------



## MacPhisto

Hi folks. I use the FBQ1000 for my FHO system, i use it for feedback protection since my PA some times are out with people less experienced with sound engineering. And some times we have children on stage pointing microphones where it fits them!

I just wonder why the FBQ1000/DSP1124 is used as a subeq? to take out the broom in the bass?

Best regards
Inge Eidem


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

Welcome to the Forum, Inge!

Yes, about 12-13 years ago this equalizer was discovered by home theater aficionados as a low-cost but powerful tool for precisely equalizing subwoofers, to (as you say) take the boom out of the bass. It’s a low-end component that’s a bit noisy by hi-fi standards, but it works dandy when dedicated to a subwoofer.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## leon88

DSP1124P has a better price 

I would choose it


----------



## TigerGenetics

Has the DSP1124P been discontinued? I can't seem to find it anywhere and parts express says it is no longer available. I'm assuming the FBQ1000 is it's replacement?


EDIT: Just saw a response from Behringer above. Hoping the BFD guide will still apply to the FBQ1000.


----------

